# 2016 weak out of 45# recurve



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Patrick - 

A plunger would make matters worse, unless you're willing to make some serious gouges in the riser (it's not cut close enough to center to accept the added offset, IMHO). 

While the arrows should not show weak, and assuming you're not inducing a false weak reading, by plucking, it is what it is. 
A 2018 or 2114 would be the next thing to try.

BTW - remember that to give a true "weak" reading, a right handed shooter has to show bare shafts to the right of the fletched ones AND impacting with a tail left kickout. If those two things don't agree, something else is up. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Partridgestalke (Aug 7, 2014)

the funny thing is the bareshafts seem to group with the fletched ones decently other than landing tail left and high while the fletched ones land perfectly straight. I Could be plucking the string. Ive only been shooting traditional for about a year started with 60# limbs and went down to 45# might have picked up bad form. all i know is shooting from 15 yards out i can see the bareshafts flying tail left. I shoot 4 fletched followed by 2 bareshafts. The fletched ones seem to fly pretty good im going to try paper tuning soon.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I never tried 2016's when I shot 45lb, but 2114's were the best arrow ever for my 45lb bows. They shot the same with 100 or 125's.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Your definitely getting a false weak reading. Like viper said you are most likely plucking the string as you release. 2016's work for me from 44#-50#. I draw 29 1/2 and I am not getting weak readings with that setup.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Try backing up, 15 yards is only a starting point. Go back to 20 yards and see what you have, if the 2016s are weak they should continue to plane to the right and the relative impact points between the bare shafts and fletched should increase. The further you are from the target the better the tuning results, 20 yards is good, 25-30 yards is even better.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

You're done. I suggest your release is not good enough to get bare shafts to fly straight. If your bs and field points are grouping that's all you need. To very this, read www.acsbow.com/bowtuning.html.

Next, I'd put on a broadhead and make that impact where my field points impact.

Bowmania


----------



## PMAIIHunter (Jun 16, 2014)

my #46 bow with 28" dl did not like 2016's either. I just ordered some 2117's and will see how those do


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

A 2016 should fly good. I'm shooting a 2016 out of the same bow, same poundage, ff string, 28 inch draw, 29 inch arrow. I can even shoot 1916s too.
Seems like something else is up. 2016's out of my 50 lb Grizzly with b50 flies good. Not doubting what you're saying , but I would think something else is up.
Are you're nocks fitting too tight?


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

did you use the 3 Rivers spine selector with bare shaft punch in at the end
you will noticed that if you punch 3, 4 inches feathers and then check the result
and after punch bare shaft and check the result 
the arrow length is not the same
the arrow with feathers is longer since the feathers stiffen the arrow…

maybe that is your issue


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I can shoot 2013's with 125 grain tips out of a 45lb bow but I only have about a 27.5 inch draw length that matters. I wouldn't expect the weak reading though.


----------



## Partridgestalke (Aug 7, 2014)

I just used the regular charts the nocks fit good not tight they fly decent fletched but not good bare shaft I'll have to experiment more maybe they are bouncing off the riser


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Order a single shaft, one size stiffer, and try that out.I have noticed that if I shoot a little differently, I can make shifts that previously tuned close to perfect, fly weak. That's OK if you can do it consistently, but adding a little more pluck, on a consistent basis, is a difficult thing to do. I actually was shooting with my arrows consistently weak, one day, cut down a few arrows 3/8 of an inch, and was back in business. Figured, whatever. Cut the rest down... a week later, noticed that it seemed likeI was shooting just a little bit stiff. Bare shaft, clearly stiff. Ordered more arrows 

i.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

If I ask you that cutting a shaft 1/4 to 3/8 shorter or longer makes a difference you will prabably say yes……

putting 4 or 5 inches feathers on a shaft do stiffen it

cut you bare shaft 1/4 to 3/8 shorter compared to your feathered shaft and you will see you will be in business 



the 3 Rivers spine calculator as a difference of up to 3 to 4 point and it says to try to keep it to 2 max….


----------



## Partridgestalke (Aug 7, 2014)

Today I tried full length 2016s got them shooting good bare shaft with 200 grain point took the wood out behind my strike plate only have 4 full length shafts the rest are cut to 29. Tried 29 inch fletched they shot decent with 250 grain I guess they are to stiff for 125 heads I think 1916s would of been better


----------



## Partridgestalke (Aug 7, 2014)

How do I know if I want 1916 or 2013


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Partridgestalke said:


> How do I know if I want 1916 or 2013



1916 spines at 623, 2013 at 610. The 1916 weighs 10 grains per inch, 2013 is 9 grains per inch.
II would try the 1916, they should match up cut to 29 inches. Unless you want a little lighter weight arrow, then go with the 2013.


----------



## Partridgestalke (Aug 7, 2014)

So I think my nock was low I raised it to 5/8 and I was under drawing had my left elbow bent when I straighten it all the way the arrows fly good with 125 grains but I'm really inaccurate and when I tilt the bow I get string slap never have gotten that before I'm morpe comfortable drawing with my elbow bent a little is that a bad habit?


----------



## Partridgestalke (Aug 7, 2014)

So I think my nock was low I raised it to 5/8 and I was under drawing had my left elbow bent when I straighten it all the way the arrows fly good with 125 grains but I'm really inaccurate and when I tilt the bow I get string slap never have gotten that before I'm morpe comfortable drawing with my elbow bent a little is that a bad habit?


----------

